# Some Beautiful Plumbing



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Thought I'd share these pictures. I got a good laugh out of them. This home was a meth lab, the tweekers(who are busted now) did all the Plumbing in the home themselves.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That explains why the Hombre Depot in Del City was out of 2" P-Traps yesterday. :laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Whoa! Looks like they missed a trap on the main.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I wish I had some pictures of the job before I took those. The house must of had 20+ utility sinks in the home. I'm no meth expert, wonder why they would need so many sinks?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

"We sure don't want any sewer gasses getting in our meth lab, that would be dangerous"....


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I didn't know that Planned Parenthood did plumbing.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Will said:


> I wish I had some pictures of the job before I took those. The house must of had 20+ utility sinks in the home. I'm no meth expert, wonder why they would need so many sinks?




Methlab code section 9:134-136

Each meth lab shall have a utility sink for each chemical used in production of meth. Also each lab will have a utility sink used as a hand wash station for each meth producer. Every utility sink shall have two pressure traps and run uphill for at least 1/3of the total developed length of the pipe. Bud couplings shall be used whenever schwinn couplings are unavailable. Under no circumstances will primer or glue be use on meth lab drain lines.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:I just spit mountain Dew all over my screen!!!I need your address so i know where to send the bill


DesertOkie said:


> Methlab code section 9:134-136
> 
> Each meth lab shall have a utility sink for each chemical used in production of meth. Also each lab will have a utility sink used as a hand wash station for each meth producer. Every utility sink shall have two pressure traps and run uphill for at least 1/3of the total developed length of the pipe. Bud couplings shall be used whenever schwinn couplings are unavailable. Under no circumstances will primer or glue be use on meth lab drain lines.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> Methlab code section 9:134-136
> 
> Each meth lab shall have a utility sink for each chemical used in production of meth. Also each lab will have a utility sink used as a hand wash station for each meth producer. Every utility sink shall have two pressure traps and run uphill for at least 1/3of the total developed length of the pipe. Bud couplings shall be used whenever schwinn couplings are unavailable. Under no circumstances will primer or glue be use on meth lab drain lines.


 
That's quality right thar....:thumbsup:


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like thre was no shortage of the meth during installation


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Never seen so many running traps in my life!!!


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

That's some ugly plumbing:yes: But in general I hate the way PVC drainage looks. It gets dingy looking and the purple primer looks horrible. Guess I'm used to my pretty black abs pipe:whistling2:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

tungsten plumb said:


> That's some ugly plumbing:yes: But in general I hate the way PVC drainage looks. It gets dingy looking and the purple primer looks horrible. Guess I'm used to my pretty black abs pipe:whistling2:


Be careful missplum will be calling you a hack any minute.:thumbup: I like the glue better but it does sag if hung. I'm not sure what the tweeker code says on it.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Be careful missplum will be calling you a hack any minute.:thumbup: I like the glue better but it does sag if hung. I'm not sure what the tweeker code says on it.


Why would I say that?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Piper34 said:


> Looks like thre was no shortage of the meth during installation


 Stop dissing my work -- I got payed a whole 8-ball for that job.:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The plumbing in the op looks fine to me, just how I do it.



NOT


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Will, be careful cutting into those traps. They could have toxic chemicals in there.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Will, be careful cutting into those traps. They could have toxic chemicals in there.


Good advice. 

There could be some dangerous chemical concoctions sitting in them traps.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Good advice.
> 
> There could be some dangerous chemical concoctions sitting in them traps.


 Y'all pay attention now -- The Department of Redundancy has spoken. :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Y'all pay attention now -- The Department of Redundancy has spoken. :laughing:




I know Kung Fu!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Y'all pay attention now -- The Department of Redundancy has spoken. :laughing:


It's really not that funny considering that those chemicals used/produced in the production of Meth can cause permanent paralysis to anyone that comes into contact with them.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> It's really not that funny considering that those chemicals used/produced in the production of Meth can cause permanent paralysis to anyone that comes into contact with them.


 You're right cooking up Methamphetamine isn't funny.

OTOH, your almost pathological need to parrot nearly everything you read is hysterical.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Sad part is, with a little guidance, the whack job that did that would probably be a half decent plumber, if he weren't no tweaker.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Will, be careful cutting into those traps. They could have toxic chemicals in there.



I didn't actually get the job on that one. I sent in a super high bid on that job, and didn't end up getting it. Not that I even wanted that one, but it was too funny to not take some pictures of and post here.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I want to comment but ,,, i really have nothing to say !! Ya wonder how S**T like that works , how a meth house goes on for so long . Oh ,,, stop calling us "tweakers" ,, we're "free spirited" ,,,, HA !


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

We only get grow ops in these parts. 

You fellers are much more sophisitmicated.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

space savings under the sink with all the traps under the house. They even knew what an AAV was for.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

They just used all that glue and primer cuz it got their buzz on as they were working, probably the reason they used zoo many redundant fittings, the more they glue, the higher they fly!


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Be careful missplum will be calling you a hack any minute.:thumbup: I like the glue better but it does sag if hung. I'm not sure what the tweeker code says on it.


You cant find PVC DWV fittings or pipe here in Northern California its either ABS, Cast, or Copper


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

More traps the merrier


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

*Wow! They even used primer!*

At least they used primer :thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

FEDguy said:


> At least they used primer :thumbup:


 And a paint roller to apply it.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's good to know the tweakers have been buying my book...


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

At least they used pimer on the PVC, and not that spray on crap.:thumbup:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

FEDguy said:


> At least they used primer :thumbup:



Sorry for the repetitious post. I hadn't read your post before I made my comment. They still do get points for not using the spray-on garbage.


----------



## switch045 (Jan 25, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> That explains why the Hombre Depot in Del City was out of 2" P-Traps yesterday. :laughing:


lmao....looks good to go


----------



## PlumberG (Jan 25, 2012)

Slope looks good .... But thier missing a trap


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

PlumberG said:


> Slope looks good .... But thier missing a trap


And yur missin an intro

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

PlumberG said:


> Slope looks good .... But thier missing a trap



Try this first:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


You are not required to post one, but you will be ignored if you don't. 
Also there are some guys who take any opportunity to act like they are oldtimers here.


----------

